# Led lighting



## debi0221 (Nov 26, 2011)

I am looking to get some led lighting for my 55 gallon. My old fluorescent lights are breaking apart so the retrofit I was looking at will not work. I have Anubias, Java Moss and just bought a Water Wisteria. I cant spend much and was thinking of downsizing the tank so cost is really an issue.
Any suggestions?

Thanks:


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I like the finnex planted plus. Also look at beamswork LEDs if you're trying to save money. If you go led you won't be spending anything on bulbs anymore.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Finnex has a a new 24/7 that looks quite nice. However for the plants you have that all seems a bit much unless you plan to get some more that require more light. If not the Current USA Satellite+ is a good fixture, that puts out medium light and has some pretty neat effects.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

If cost is an issue, I've seen some DYI using LED strip lighting with controller and plastic rain gutter. Section with caps. There are also clip on lights, and submersible lights. 

Lights marketed as "aquarium" lights will be more expensive than grow lights or hydroponix. Also, some bulbs, id noy using LED, but for example high output cfls will go in a regular light socket. 

It is kind of like this, the lights are for the plants. They are grow lights. The lights are also for the people outside who want to see the fish. 

Fish, on the other hand like dim lighting, if any. So they dont care. So get a good grow light.


----------



## debi0221 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Your suggestions have been a big help. I will check these out.


----------

